# D-Series, the good, the bad, the ugly



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking to add a used reciever to my current acct [without increasing contract]
Probably D10 or D11 > maybe R series

Between the 100-200-300 are their any to watch out for that are problematic or varied in features or OS display

Currently 18" 2lnb round dish
TIA


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

you may have to get like an old rca or something else not to have a contract.Most D/R series receivers RE-activated now will extend/gernerate a commitment.Although there are excepttions you may have to play CSR roulette and ask for confirmation in writing via e-mail.
I recently merged MY girlfriends account and mine without an extension as she moved into my house.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had a couple different D series and been pretty happy with them. I do think that if you're looking for a used receiver, a D12 would be likely to be newer. Also I can say I know a lot of D11s still in use, they are workhorses.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The D11 came out a short while before the lease program went into place, so you could find a used D10 or D11 that was owned. Virtually every D12 is going to be leased, which would trigger a commitment if activated.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input

Hows that break down for the R's 
[Which model was the cutoff to lease]

Same question on the 100 vs 200 vs 300 etc
any better or worse as dvr's are more tempermental


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The Tivo R10 and early R15s were owned, but most R15s are leased, and virtually every R16 and R22 is leased. IMO, if you're going to get a standard-def TiVo, get any Series II model other than the R10, as the R10 has a special ROM that doesn't allow hacking to enable networking and other TiVo features.

A few H20s were owned, but everything else in the H2x/HR2x is going to be leased except for a relative handful of HD Tivo replacements that are listed as owned.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks again
Is there a difference between the R15 with I believe is for the newer Divo? Vs the original TIVO or do all boxes pass the same signals? and it's just in the giude


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R10 was the last DirecTivo model. The R15 was the first of the new DirecTV Plus series (non-Tivo) models produced. The R15, and the slightly newer R16 both use NDS software platform. DirecTV began developing and using it's own software in the R22 (and in all the HD DVRs). The menu structure and user interface on the R15 and R16 are essentially the same as on all the newer products (and different from the DirecTivo menu and UI).


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Carl
Can you use a TIVO Dvr and a R15/16/22 in the same setup
or is the signal/dish or service different?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes you can mix the two.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replys
this is such a great site


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

You can also get a used HR10-250(HD DirecTivo- EBay) for SD DirecTV programming and HD OTA programming.DirecTV will charge you $20. for a new access card.You would also need to check out the receiver ID# and access card # with DirecTV before buying it.Being"owned" there should be no commitment.

DirecTV will be moving all MPEG2 HD channels to MPEG4 in 2009.So that's makes the HR10-250 a SD DVR.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks
I did toy with that idea as well, but hopin to go HD maybe later this year when some bugs are worked out [TIVO/SWM's]

Question
If a legacy reciever [D10/11 or R10/15] is being sold as new, never activated
Will that make it a new commit, even thought before lease was implemented


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SatRick said:


> Question
> If a legacy reciever [D10/11 or R10/15] is being sold as new, never activated
> Will that make it a new commit, even thought before lease was implemented


I would suspect a first-time activation of any product today would be a lease, regardless of when the item was originally purchased. The lease model dates from March 2006 - almost 3 years ago now. With very few (and very unusual) exceptions, any receiver obtained in the last 3 years will be leased when activated.

But the only way to know for certain would be to call DirecTV with the receiver ID number and verify.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Carl is correct. Leased vs. Owned applies to when the receiver was first activated.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Did check with CSR with no card or RID #'s and they said ""Owned"", because they don't have them in their sales system anmore
but you know how that goes:eek2:


----------

